# Volagi: The Will to Go



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

Volagi 

Liscio

Translation: Smooth.

carbon road bike with disc brakes.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

*ride impressions*

ride impressions with Liscio

I've been on a Liscio for a couple of months now, riding in places from Portland to San Diego.

here's a quick little video.


----------



## Holy Roller (Sep 3, 2011)

*The Will to Go...and the Power to STOP!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ride impressions with Liscio
> 
> I've been on a Liscio for a couple of months now, riding in places from Portland to San Diego.
> 
> ...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Volagi...the will to spam RBR


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Volagi...the will to spam RBR


So a ride report is SPAM??


I'd love to get on one of these and take it down my difficult downhill runs to see how the brakes do.


----------



## Holy Roller (Sep 3, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Volagi...the will to spam RBR


Seriously??? There are like 5 messages in this string!!!:mad2:
BTW, got something better than the Volagi???


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Who does RkFast work for?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I keep seeing the same people post in different forums about the same bike. And the thread is titled with some marketing-speak tagline. Spam.

And I can assure you I ride something "better" than a Vomitolaggi.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

RkFast said:


> I keep seeing the same people post in different forums about the same bike. And the thread is titled with some marketing-speak tagline. Spam.
> 
> And I can assure you I ride something "better" than a Vomitolaggi.


I'm sure you do, but what is it? Coming from mtb, loving the decents, and the long rides (60-120), the bike interests me.


----------



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

"Sometimes the tire will blow of the rim." I think I'll walk my bike down the next long descent.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dang, I was hoping this would turn into the classic disc brakes on road bikes debate.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Dang, I was hoping this would turn into the classic disc brakes on road bikes debate.


At 16lbs, I don't think their is much room. The bike is stiff, goes fast and stops well. What it lacks in outright cornering/twitchiness it gains in comfort.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Dang, I was hoping this would turn into the classic disc brakes on road bikes debate.



I'll go there. 

Disks are better for road. the Avid BB7s are decent, but a bit heavy. I have used the road and mtb version. They are a good start point for now. I think Avid could easily drop the weight 30% if there was market for them.

The next is all these silly road bike traditions. Not a fan, what works best is what I'm a fan of.

The next issue are frames. You sure are not bolting some BB7 on with an adapter on a frame that wasn't design to have a disk. That would be a great way to bust your seat stay.

Wheels need to have different hubs and rims. Disk will solve the heating rim issue on descents. So, those nice carbon clichers you won't by because you will overheat the rims with rim brakes start to look great if you have disks.

And for those that say, "I can stop fine now." Then hills you are on are wimpy or you are not going as fast as your potential. If you did a 3000ft decent with disks, then went back to rim brakes, you would not be nearly as confident.

There's got to be something I missed.


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> And for those that say, "I can stop fine now." Then hills you are on are wimpy or you are not going as fast as your potential. If you did a 3000ft decent with disks, then went back to rim brakes, you would not be nearly as confident.


totally agree with you! i'm coming from a mtn bike with disc brakes, specifically the bb5 up front and the bb7 in the back. i'm so use to stopping on a dime. the rims brakes on my new road bike, although crappy stock pads, don't stop at all! i have to ride the brakes for a good 75ft before i slow down, and i'm not even going fast! id love to have a road bike with discs.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I very much welcome disc brakes on road bikes, I too came to be a roadie from Mountain biking. 

I was a bit disappointed to see no disc brakes on road bikes after all a road bike goes way faster than an mtb. I like deeper carbon rims but the braking is not so good so disc brakes here would be a huge benefit here.

Hopefully the big companies catch on soon and stop avoiding the inevitable disc transition. However I bet their thinking is... "Why go disc when theses saps are still buying rim brakes and all the marketing BS we force feed them". 

All too often we see corporations retarding technological progress in the interest of profits, e.g. cars that run on water, Tesla's AC current essentially zero point energy, disc brakes on road bikes  the list is endless.

Just look at Campagnolo who cant make a damn crank that wont creak or their down grade of the Athena group passed off as upgrade, or Shimano's unwillingness to create shifters with integrated cable housing for a decades after Campy was doing it.

I wont buy another road bike until there are numerous Disc brake road frames available from reputable builders.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree. I was wishing for more brake power when I was coming off of Whiteface Mountain. My aluminum clinchers just weren't enough and went soft really quickly.

There are some hurdles to get past, but I think getting out that the bike is 16lbs is a good start. I mean it is freaking light - not what I was expecting at all. 





ziscwg said:


> I'll go there.
> 
> Disks are better for road. the Avid BB7s are decent, but a bit heavy. I have used the road and mtb version. They are a good start point for now. I think Avid could easily drop the weight 30% if there was market for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, all this talk about the Volagi has me wanting to drive the hour to Wally's Bike Works in San Luis Obispo to see the bike for myself. Hopefully they won't tempt me by having a frame in my size


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Who are you people that have braking issues on road bikes? As far as I can tell you are either very heavy or don't know proper braking technique. I have 4 MTB's with disc brakes and dig them on those bikes but I have descended down some incredibly steep and long roads on my road bike and have never needed more than my Shimano calipers provide. Heck, coming off the top of Baldy the other day I was able to do the bulk of my slowing down just by sitting up into the wind.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

OnTheRivet said:


> Who are you people that have braking issues on road bikes? As far as I can tell you are either very heavy or don't know proper braking technique. I have 4 MTB's with disc brakes and dig them on those bikes but I have descended down some incredibly steep and long roads on my road bike and have never needed more than my Shimano calipers provide. Heck, coming off the top of Baldy the other day I was able to do the bulk of my slowing down just by sitting up into the wind.


We are the people that have a need for speed. Not heavy, 6'-0", 175 lbs. Or, is that heavy? 

Brake issues? Honestly, I really have hadn't anything bad happen. I don't have any problems stopping on those descents either. I've blasted down the same mtn on a CX bike with disks and my road bike with Force brakes. Climbing, I liked the road bike. Descending, I loved the CX bike. 

Disks are just something I'd love to see. Are they worth selling your current bike over? Nope. If you are buying new, then I'd love to have that option.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> Okay, all this talk about the Volagi has me wanting to drive the hour to Wally's Bike Works in San Luis Obispo to see the bike for myself. Hopefully they won't tempt me by having a frame in my size


They had a Liscio SRAM Rival equipped 53cm in stock, which fit me pretty well. I took it around the block and it soaked up bumps well given the bow style rear triangle. Braking was fair, but I was told when I got back that the brakes needed a few more miles to be properly broken in. Overall a nice riding, long distance frame.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

How heavy is the rival build?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Retro Grouch said:


> They had a Liscio SRAM Rival equipped 53cm in stock, which fit me pretty well. I took it around the block and it soaked up bumps well given the bow style rear triangle. *Braking was fair, but I was told when I got back that the brakes needed a few more miles to be properly broken in*. Overall a nice riding, long distance frame.


This is typical of disc brakes. The pads need to bed into the rotors to get full grip and modulation. If you spin up to 20 mph, and do med speed stop 10 times on each brake, you'll get a better feel for how they are.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> This is typical of disc brakes. The pads need to bed into the rotors to get full grip and modulation. If you spin up to 20 mph, and do med speed stop 10 times on each brake, you'll get a better feel for how they are.



It is quick and easy, and the difference is pretty marked.

I love my double discs on the Kona Honky Inc 

I'm hanging out for the Volagi to come to Australia so I can get one, and see what the next installment is especially wrt to the rumours circulating the hydro STI's for the road in 2013 for Shimano. Not so fussed re 11sp, but the potential for mid level electronic and hyd disc is quite exciting !!!


----------

